# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  اكمل الفراآغ بالحرف المنآسب ..!

## شذى الزهراء

*السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته*

*مسآبقتنا خفيفة واكيد عرفتوها من اسم الموضوع*

*نكتب كلمة ونقص منها حرف أو حرفين ويجي اللي وراءه ويكمل الكلمة*

*بالاحرف النآقصه ..*

*واذا كان ينقص حرفين نسوي فاصله علشان نعرف كم حرف نآقص*


*آتمنى فهمتوووتها*


*يلا آبدأ /*

*أ ... اثه*

*آنتظر تفاعلكم* 

*ودي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*والله خوش مسابقة عجبتني مره* 
*تشكراتي لك شذاوي على الطرح الحماسي* 


*أغــــــــاثه (غ)*



*مكر... ـــه*

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-22-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مكرمـ ـــه*

----------

ورده محمديه (05-22-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*... دوء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هــــــــــــــــدوء*


*بند........ ل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بند.و ل*

----------

ورده محمديه (05-24-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*.... راد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*جــــــــراد*


*كــــــــــ .... ب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كـــــــــتب*

----------

ورده محمديه (05-24-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*كــــــــــ .ذ. ب*

----------

ورده محمديه (05-24-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لــــــ........ز*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لـ و ز*

*غناتي وردة صححي اذا كان فيه خطأ*

----------

ورده محمديه (05-24-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*... احب الـ ... ل الط... يل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

صاحب الظل الطويل 


..غناتي شذاوي  صح الاجوبه ..
 كل شي ييجي منكم عسسسسل ’’و  عين الصواب :)

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-24-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلمي وردة العسسسل آنتي غناتوو* 


*..*

*هـ .... الـ ... ه....اء ا...طا...رة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هـ .... الـزهراء الطاهرة*

*بصراحه ما عرفت البدايه* 

*الا بعدي يصححها ويكملها :$*

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-24-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مايهمش غناتي*

*الكلمة الاولى ( هي* 

*يلا حطي كلمة .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*...اط...ة  م...ها  ال..كو...ن  ت...دهـ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يلا ويين المشآركات* 

*زعلتووووووني :(*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فاطمة  منها  الاكوان  تزدهـر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آجابه صحيحة وردة ..*


*وين جملتش الجديدة ..؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*...ادى  ع...ي... مظ.....ر   ال...جا....ب*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ناد علياً مظهر العجائب...

صح لو لا...؟!!

----------

ورده محمديه (05-28-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صح غناتي ..*


*يلا وين جملتك؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

أ..ه... ا.. ع...ي... و..ي  ... ل...ه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أشهد ان علياً ولي الله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ال...ل...م  ...لى  ا.. ح..ر...ء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*السلاام على الحوراء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ح...ي...  م...ي  و..ن.. ..ن  * *ح..ي...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حسين مني وأنا من حسين*

----------

ورده محمديه (05-31-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*...لي ال...ه... و ب..قي ا...ن..س ...ر..ب*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*"علي الدهب وباقي الناس تراب "*

*صح ولا خطا*

----------

شذى الزهراء (06-01-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صح يازهرة الريف ..*

*انتظر الكلمة من عندكِ...*

----------

زهرة الريف (06-01-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

لا ..تى إل. ..لي ول.. س..ف إل.. ذ.. ال..قار

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لافتي إلا علي ولاسيف إلا ذو الفقار*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ال...س... و ا..ح...ي.... إ..ام..ن*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يلا بناات وين المشاركآت*

*الجمله سهله مرره*

*آحتاج نشاطكم هنآ*

----------


## زهرة الريف

الحسن والحسين إمامان

----------


## زهرة الريف

أ..ا م..ي..ة ا..ع..م  وع..ي ب..ب..ا

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أنا مدينة العلم وعلي بابها*

----------

زهرة الريف (06-07-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حـ...ا...  الـ...شـ..كـ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردة غناتي ..*

*احسس احتاج توضيح شوي مافهمت الكلمة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههههههه* 

*طيب غناتي ببضيف حرف زياده وبتعرفيها اكيد  :p* 


*حلا... الـ ...ش...كـ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حلال المشاكل* 


*ربي يحل مشكلتنا بحق المولى علي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ح...م ... ال...ر...عة*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*حامــي الشريعـه*

----------

شذى الزهراء (06-10-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آجابه صح زهرة ..*



*ب...ب ا...م...ا...*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*بــاب المـــراد*

----------

شذى الزهراء (06-10-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*س..ق.. ا..ع..ا ش..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ساقي العطاشى*

----------

زهرة الريف (06-10-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

أ..و الـ..ئ...ه*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ابـو الائمــه*

----------

شذى الزهراء (06-11-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*و..ي.. ال.. ع.. هـ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
وليد الكعبة*

----------

زهرة الريف (06-11-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

...م..ر ا..م...م...ي...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
يلا الاجابآآت آعزائي ..

بسيطة جداً..*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*.أ..مي..ر ال..م..ؤ.م.ن..ي.ن..

حليتها على شان خاطرش شذوي ولا
تزعلي في مثل هذا اليوم

* :bigsmile:  متباركة وأيامش سعيدة ..

----------

شذى الزهراء (06-16-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلمييين نسوووم ..

مشآركة اعتز فيها 

ومتباركة بالمولد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

م..ه... ال...ج..ئ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

وين مشششآركتكم بزعل ترى 

وش معنى هالمووضوع طنشششتوه 
*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*منهم العجائب ...او منها العجائب 

مادري اذا كانت صح او خطا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*العجائب صح 

بس الاولى غلط هي تخص الامام علي عليه السلام

يلا سهلت عليش

وبعدها آبغى جمله من عندش ..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

مظــــــــــهر العجــــــائب

----------

شذى الزهراء (06-22-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

ك ..ا..ك.. ن.. ر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
كلامكم نور*

----------

زهرة الريف (06-22-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ك..ظ... ال...ي...*

----------


## زهرة الريف

كاظـــم الغيـــــــــط

----------

شذى الزهراء (06-25-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

م..ا..ي.. ا..ج..ا..

----------


## أموله

معافي الجراح ؟؟؟

----------


## زهرة الريف

_لا خطا اموله 

حاولي مره ثانيه_

----------


## ورده محمديه

م..ا..ي.. الـجـواد؟!!!

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

ممكن 


مرادي يالجواد   ؟؟؟*

----------


## زهرة الريف

_ 
 لا خطا

 هو اسم كتاب موجود عند الكل_  :amuse:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
مفاتيح الجنان*

----------

زهرة الريف (06-26-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ر...ه... ،، ب...ي ،، ه...ش...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
يلآ من ألقاب الامام الكاظم عليه السلام


يلا بنآت الاجابه سهله وحلووة*

----------


## زهرة الريف

راهــب بنـــــي هاشم

----------

شذى الزهراء (06-27-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

م...س.... ،، ب... ،، ...ع...ر*

----------


## زهرة الريف

مــوسى بـــــــن جـعفر

----------

شذى الزهراء (06-28-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*السلام على ا**..**م**..**ذ**..** ف**..** ق**..**ر ا**..**س**..**و**..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
* 
*السلام على المعذب في قعر السجون*

----------

زهرة الريف (06-28-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ص...ح... ـ ا...س...د...ــ ...ل...و...لة*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*   صاحب السجدة الطويله*

----------

شذى الزهراء (06-29-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..ا..ر..ء و ا..م..ر..ج

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
الاسراء والمعراج*

----------

زهرة الريف (06-29-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*س...ح...ن ا...ذ... ا...ر.... ب...ب...ه

...ي...اً 

*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده

ليلاً 

*

----------


## زهرة الريف

ي.. ن..ر ا..م..ت..ح..ي.. ف.. ا..ظ..م

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
يانور المستوحشين في الظلمِ*

----------

زهرة الريف (06-30-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ا...ل...م / ص.../ ع...ى /ا...م...ل...ل/بـ... ال...م...م    /*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اللهم / صل/ على /المضلال/بـه الغمام /

صح ولا خطا 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
اللهم صل على المظلل بالغمام

آعتبرها صح يازهرة 

آعطينا جمله من عندش*

----------


## زهرة الريف

هـ..ا ع..ي أ..ي و خ..ي..ت.. و و..ر.. ع..م..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
هذا علي أخي وخليفتي ووارث علمي*

----------

زهرة الريف (07-03-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ش...ب...ن /ش...ر/ فل...ح*

----------


## زهرة الريف

شعبان شهر فــــلاح

----------

شذى الزهراء (07-04-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
يلا زهرة عليش الجمله غنآتي

مااحد يدخل هالموضوع الا انتي يلا شآركيني*

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..ح..ي.. س..ط م.. ا..أ..ب..ط


  ح..ي.. م..ي و..ن.. م.. ح..ي..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
حُسين سبط من الأسباط

حُسين مني وأنامن حُسين*

----------

زهرة الريف (07-05-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ح...ي... ن...ر ع...ن...*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*

حسين نور عيني*

----------


## زهرة الريف

ح..ي.. م..ب..ح ا..ه..ى و س..ف..ن.. ا..ن..ا..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
حسين مصباح الهدى وسفينة النجاة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
م.../ ث...ل... / ت...د... / ال...ع...ا...

بإسم ح...ي... أ...ل /م...ل...د*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*من/ ثالث / تبدا / الاعياد بإسم حسين أول /ميلاد*

----------

شذى الزهراء (07-06-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..ع..ا..  ق..ر  ب..ي ه..ش.. ك..ف.. ز..ن..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
العباس قمر بني هاشم كافل زينب*

----------

زهرة الريف (07-07-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
س...ق... ا..ع...ا....ى*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*

ساقــــــــي الــــعطاشى*

----------

شذى الزهراء (07-06-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

ق..ي.. ا..ك..ي..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قطيع الكفين*

----------

زهرة الريف (07-07-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* ...ط... ا...ع...ق...ي*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ب**طـــ**ل** العــ**ل**ق**مــ**ي*

----------

شذى الزهراء (07-09-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

ع..ي ب.. ا..ح..ي.. ز..ن ا..ع..ب..ي..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
علي بن الحسين زين العابدين*

----------

زهرة الريف (07-09-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ق..ة ع...ن ا...س...ج...ي...*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*

قرة عين الساجدين
*

----------

شذى الزهراء (07-09-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..ل..م ع..ل  ف..ج  ول..ك  ا..ح..ه  ب.. ا..ح..ن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
اللهم عجل فرج وليك الحجة بن الحسن*

----------

زهرة الريف (07-09-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ا...خ...م...ع...ر م... ش...ب...ن ...و...د ش...ي... ا...ق...ا...*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*

الخامس عشر من شعبان مولد شبيه القران*

----------


## زهرة الريف

م..ى  ت..ا..ا و ن..ا..  ي..و ص..ل..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
اجابتش زهور هي /

الخامس عشر من شعبان مولد شريك القرأن


وجملتش شوي صعبه سهليها ممكن /

البداية / متى*

----------


## زهرة الريف

:embarrest:  اسفه ما نتبته واني اكتب 


اممم شذى الجمله مره سهله  

البدايه متى صح 

الكلمه الثانيه بزيد حرف فيها ترا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
متى ترانا ونراك يبو صالح*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ي... ح...ة ...ن ا...ح...ن ...ل...س...ر....*

----------


## زهرة الريف

يا حجة بن الحسن ...ل...س...ر....

اخر كلمه ماعرفتها  :embarrest:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ا ل...س...ر....

اضفت الالف زهرة ؟*

----------


## زهرة الريف

يا حجة بن الحسن العسكري

----------

شذى الزهراء (07-12-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

ن..و..ك ي..ن ا..ح..ن و ..ل..ا..ي  ي..هـ...  ا..ك ا..ز..ر..ء ف..ط..ة و..د.. م..م..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نزورك يبن الحسن و الهادي يشهـد امك الزهراء فاطمة وردة محمد


كتبتها وان ششآء الله صح*

----------


## زهرة الريف

يبن الحسن و  صح يشهـد امك الزهراء فاطمة  صح   محمد صح الباقي مو صح

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نهواك يبن الحسن و الباري يشهـد امك الزهراء فاطمة* *وجدك محمد*

----------

زهرة الريف (07-13-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
م...ق... ا..ب...ر...ة*

----------


## زهرة الريف

منقد البشرية

----------

شذى الزهراء (07-13-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

هـ..ا  ..م..م  ا..ع..ر خ..ر ا..و..ى  و م..هـ.. ا..ح.. ول..ث ا..ث..ى اسمحلي شذى الخط صغير مو راضي يتكبر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
هـذا أمـام الـعـصـر خـير الـورى ومـطـهـر الـحـــــق ولــيــث الـــــثرى





غناتي زهورة حاولي في السايز تكبير الخط ..سوي الوضع المتقدم وجربي*

----------

زهرة الريف (07-14-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ب...ي... ا...ل... خ...ر ل...م ا..  ك...ت... م...م...ي... *

----------


## زهرة الريف

ب...ي... الله خير لكم ان كنتم مؤمنين    صح شذى ولا خطا اول كلمه ما عرفتها

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
صح طبعاً زهورة 

الكلمة الاولى اخر حرف ـة تاء مربوطة*

----------


## زهرة الريف

بقية الله خير لكم ان كنتم مؤمنين

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..م..د.. ا..م..ع..د

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
المهدي الموعود*

----------

زهرة الريف (07-14-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ا...م...د... ط...و...س ...ه... ا...ج...ة*

----------


## زهرة الريف

المهدي طاووس اهل الجنة

----------


## زهرة الريف

م.. ل.. ي..ر.. إ..ا.. ز..ا..ه م..ت م..ت.. ج..ه..ي..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
من لم يعرف إمام زمانه مات ميتة جاهلية*

----------

زهرة الريف (07-14-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ا...ا  خ...ت...  ا...ا....ص...ا....*

----------


## زهرة الريف

اتا خاتم الاوصياء     انا خاتم الاوصياء      ايا خاتم الاوصياء    ما ادري ايهي صح فيهم انتي اختاري

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اكيد الاجابه الثانيه /

انا خاتم الاوصياء

يعطيكِ العافيه زهرة

وبانتظار الجمله*

----------


## زهرة الريف

إ..ي  أ..ا.. ل..ه.. ا..ا..ض ك..ا ا.. ا..ن..و.. أ..ا.. ل..ه.. ا..س..ا..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
إني أمان لاهل الارض كما ان النجوم أمان لاهل السماء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* أ...ا ...ق...ة  ...ل...**ه  ...**ي ...ر...ه  و...ل...ن...ق... م... أ...د....ئ....*

----------


## زهرة الريف

أنا  بقية  الله في  ارضه  والمنتقم  من  أعدائه

----------

شذى الزهراء (07-16-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

أ..ض.. ا..ع..ا..ة ا..ت..ا.. ا..ف..ج

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ماعرفت الا كلمتين 

العلامة ... اخر كلمة الفرج 

صح اولا 

ويآريت تزيدي لي حرف*

----------


## زهرة الريف

أ..ضل ا..ع..ا..ة ا..تظا.. ا..ف..ج    الفرج  صح  العلامه خطا   اضفتلش  حرفين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
افضل العبادة انتظار الفرج*

----------

زهرة الريف (07-17-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أ...ا ...ا...ب ا...ح....

أ...ا ا...م....د....*

----------


## زهرة الريف

أنا صاحب الحق  أنا المهدي

----------


## زهرة الريف

ي.. ص..ح.. ا..ع..ر م..ل..د ب.. ف..ح..  ك.. ا..ن..و.. ف..ا خ..ف ول.. و..ل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ماعرفت الا يا صاحب العصر 

اما الباقي ماقدرت اكون الجمله معني متأكدة ان الجملة سهله بس آني خايبه شكلي

*

----------


## زهرة الريف

هههههه وشي خايبه  ما شاء الله عليك شذى .  هي بيت شعر باضيفلش كم حرف .  يا صاحب العصر  م..لاد به ف..ح..  كل  ا..ن..وس  فلا خ..ف  ولا و..ل * الحين صارت سهله

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

يا صاحب العصر  ميلاد به فرحت  كل  ا..ن..وس  فلا خوف  ولا وبل

----------

زهرة الريف (07-18-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

صح  بس  وبل خطاء  ا..ن..وس

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

يا صاحب العصر ميلاد به فرحت كل الناوسِ فلا خوف ولاوجل

يمكن كلمة الناوس خطأ*

----------

زهرة الريف (07-18-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

يا صاحب العصر ميلاد به فرحت    كل النفوس فلا خوف ولاوجل * البيت صح والكلمه هي النفوس  . يالله جى دورك  شذى عطيني جمله من عندك..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ش...ب...ن ش...ر ...س...ل ...ل...ه



زهرة غناتي قولي القصيدة اللي كتبتيها لمن ؟

*

----------


## زهرة الريف

شعبان شهر  رسول  الله قصيدة "ياصاحب العصر " للشيخ عبد الامير بن نجم  النصراوي .

----------


## زهرة الريف

ال..ه..  إ.. ل..  ت..ن  غ..ر.. ل..ا ف..م.. م..ى م.. ش..ب..ن ف.. غ..ر ل..ا  ف..م.. ب..ي  م..ه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *العهد إذ لم تكن غيري ل..ا ف..م.. م..ى م.. شعبان في غير ل..ا ف..م.. ب..ي منه*



*زهرة شوفي الكلمات اللي كتبتها صح ..

الجملة طويله ومو عارفه اركب الاحرف واخاف تطلع سهله بعدين ^ـ^

انتظركِ*

----------


## زهرة الريف

اللهم إن لم تكن غفرت ل..ا ف..م.. م..ى من  شعبان ف.. غ..ر ل..ا ف..م.. ب..ي منه *  سهلتها لش صارت سهله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اَللّهُمَّ اِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ غَفَرْتَ لَنا فيما* مَضى‏ مِنْ *شَعْبانَ فَاغْفِرْ لَنا فيما بَقِىَ مِنْهُ



شفتي طلعت ماافكر عدل ..*

----------

زهرة الريف (07-20-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

إ...ه... ك...ف ...ن...ل... م... ع...د... ب...ل...ي...ة ...ح...و...اً , و...د ...ا.. ح...ن ...ن... ب...و...ك أ... ت...ل...ن...ب...ل...ج...ة ...ر...و....اً

----------


## زهرة الريف

إلهي كيف انقلب من عندك بالخيبة  محروماً , وقد  كان حسن  ظني  بجودك  أن تقلبني بالنجاة  مرحوماً

----------

شذى الزهراء (07-20-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..ل..م  إ..ي ا..أ..ك ب..ح..ت.. ا..ت.. و..ع.. ك.. ش.. وب..و..ك ا..ت.. ق..ر.. ب..ا ك.. ش..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم إني اسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شي وبقوتك التي قهرت بها كل شيء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

إ...ه... ظ...لْ ...لَ... ذ...و...ِي ...م...م ....ح...ت...، و...ر...ل ...ل... ع....و...ي ...ح...بَ ....أ...ت...

----------


## زهرة الريف

إلهي ظللْ علَي ذنويِي  غمام  رحمتك ، وارسل  على  عيوبي  سحابَ رأفتك

----------

شذى الزهراء (07-21-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

إ..ه.. ل..ن ج..ت و..م.. خ..ي..ت.. ف..ف..ك ع.. ذ..ب.. ا..ل و..و..ع ُ

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

إلهي لئن جلّت وجمّت خطيئتي فعفوك عن ذنبي أجلُّ وأوسعُ

----------

شذى الزهراء (07-21-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ب...م ا...ل.. ا...ن...ر ب...م ن...ر ع...ى ...و....*

----------


## زهرة الريف

بسم الله النور بسم الله نور  على نور

----------


## زهرة الريف

إ..ه.. إ..ا ل.. أ..ا..ك ف..ع..ي..ي ,ف..ن ذ.. ا..ذ.. أ..أ..ل.. ف..ع..ي..ي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الهي اذا لم أسألك فتعطيني* فمن ذا الذي أسأله فيعطيني 


الله يعطيني مرادي ويعطيش مرادش

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
وق... ل ... ب ... م ا ...عُ ...ن ... أَ...تَ.... بْ ... كُ...*

----------


## زهرة الريف

وقال ر بكم  ادعُوني  أَستَجبْ  لكُم..

----------


## زهرة الريف

خ..ب ا..و..ف..و.. ع..ى غ..ر.. و خ..ر ا..م..ع..ض..ن إ..ا ل.. ,  وض..ع ا..م..م..ن إ..ا ب..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*خاب الوافدون على غيرك وخسر المتعرضون إلا لك , وضاع الملمون إلا بك*

----------

زهرة الريف (07-21-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ي... م... إ...ا ...أَ....هُ ...ب... أَ...طَ...هُ، و...ذ... أَ...لَ ...ا عِ...ْد... ب...غَ... مُ...ا....،

----------


## زهرة الريف

يا من إذا سأَلهُ عبد أَعطَاهُ، واذا أَملَ ما عِنْده بلغَه مُناهُ،

----------

شذى الزهراء (07-22-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

س..ح..ن ر..ي ا..ع..ي.. وب..م..ه , أ..ت..ف.. ا..ل.. ر..ي و أ..و.. إ..ي..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سبحان ربي العظيم وبحمده , أستغفر الله ربي و أتوب إليه*

----------

زهرة الريف (07-22-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ا...ا....ت....ا....ه ....ي ....ج.... أ.....ي..... ا....م....م..... ص....ق....

----------


## زهرة الريف

الابتسامه في وجه أخيك المؤمن صدقه

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..ل..م ص..ي ع..ى م..ح..د وآ..ه , و..ب..ن.. ل..ك..ك ف.. أ..ق..ت ا..غ..ل.. , وس..ع..ل..ي ب..ا..ك ف.. أ..ا.. ال..ه..ل..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآله , ونبهنا لذكرك في أوقات الغفلة  وأستعملنا بطاعتك في أيام المهلة*

----------

زهرة الريف (07-24-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ا...تَ ا..ل... ا...ذ... ل.. اِ...ه ...ل... اَ...تَ ...ل...ل...ق ا...م...ي.... ا....ر...ك ....ا...ب و....ل....ك ....ا....ذٌ، وَ...ي....ك ...ر....ب

----------


## زهرة الريف

انتَ الله الذي لا اِله الا انتَ الخلاق المبين امرك غالب وعلمك نافذٌ، وَكيدك غريب *  صح شذى ولا خطا

----------

شذى الزهراء (07-24-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* صح يآغناة شذى ..
 مآشاء الله عليك ربي ينور دربكِ ..
مآأحد مبرد قلبي في مسآبقتي غيركِ..
يلا انتظر جملتكِ ابغاهآ سهله لان التفهي يخليني اخرف في الاحرف ..
*

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..ل..م إ..ي أ..ا..ك ب..س..ك  ال..ظ..م الأ..ظ.. الأ..ز الأ..ل الأ..ر.. *    تسلمي غناتي شذى هههههههه وهذي جمله سهله عشانك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
اللهم إني أسالك بإسمك العظم الاعظم الاعز الاجل الاكرم


**يسلموو زهورة جملة آعشقها في الدعآء*

----------

زهرة الريف (07-24-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
..ا...ت ف..م... أ...ت....ك....ت ح...ق...ت....ا ...ر...ت 

و ...ن... أ...ن...ا ل...ت...ر...*

----------


## زهرة الريف

ضاقت فلما أستحكمت حلقاتها فرجت و كنت أظنها لاتفرج.

----------


## زهرة الريف

س..و.. ق..و.. ر.. ا..م..ا..ك.. و ا..ر..ح

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
مدري ويش الجمله بالضبط بس شوفي شنو طلع معايَ

سرور قدوم ر... المبارك وافراح

يلا آنتظر التصحيح 

آدري كل شيء خطأ
*

----------


## زهرة الريف

لا لا الجمله خطا هههههههه شذى  الجمله سهله وعشانش بسهلها اكثر *س..وح قدو.. رب  الم..ائك.. و الر..ح

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
سبوح قدوس رب الملائكة والروح

تفهي وآآجد يازهرة لآتشرهي علييَ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
أ...ع... ا..ل.. ص..ا...ك....*

----------


## زهرة الريف

أسعد الله صيامكم  *        شذى صح ولا خطا ولا هذا الشوق لرمضان

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
أسعد الله ص...احك...

عطيتش حرف زيآده وان شآء الله وضحت الكلمة ..*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

أسعد الله صباحكم

----------

شذى الزهراء (07-26-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
يلا مكسورة خاطر عليش تحطي لنآ جمله من عندكِ..

شآكره تواجدكِ هوون ^ـ^*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

و..اب..   التي  ل..   يَ..عْ   مِ...لُ..ا     ...مِ....لِ...  حَ.....ـل..  ول...  تُ..ضِـ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*خيتو حطي لنآ حرف زيآده 
اوقولي لي محتوى الجمله من قصيدة او دعاء 
هييك شيء .. 

لآنو طلعت لي هذي الكلمة صح أو لآ مدري

* التي لا يَسعْ

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

> *خيتو حطي لنآ حرف زيآده 
> اوقولي لي محتوى الجمله من قصيدة او دعاء 
> هييك شيء .. 
> 
> لآنو طلعت لي هذي الكلمة صح أو لآ مدري
> 
> * التي لا يَسعْ



الكلمة خطأ وهذا بيت شعر
بحط كلمة مساعدة وحده بس
التي لم

----------


## زهرة الريف

وصابر التي لم يَرعْ مِالُها ...مِ....لِ... حَمل.. ولم تُرضِـع*  وصابر التي لم يَرعْ مِالُه ...مِ....لِ... حَمل.. ولم تُرضِـخ*      صح او خطا  الباقي ماعرفته

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
**ويابنَ التي لم يَضَعْ مِثْلُها كمِثْلِكِ حَمْـلاً ولم تُرْضِـعِ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
اِ.....ه..... و....دْ اَ....نَ....ْتُ ...مْ....ي ف... شِ...َّةِ ا....سَّ...ْوِ ....ن....َ، وَاَ....لَ.....ْتُ 
....ب...ب.... ف.... سَ....رَ.... ا....تَّ...ا....دِ مِ...كَ.*

----------


## زهرة الريف

اِلهي وقدْ  اَفنَيْتُ  عمْري  في شِرَّةِ  السَّهْوِ  عنكَ، وَاَبلَيْتُ شبابي في  سَكرَة التَّباعدِ مِنكَ.

----------

شذى الزهراء (07-28-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..ح..د ا..ل.. ا..ذ.. ه..  ب..ل..ز م..ك..ر و..ال..خ.. م..ه..ر .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
الحمدلله الذي هو بالعز مذكور وبالفخر مشهور*

----------

زهرة الريف (07-28-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
**س...ح...ن ا...ق...د... ا...ق...ه... ا...ق...ي ...ل...ز...ز ...ل...ب...ر ...ل...ت...ب...ر*

----------


## زهرة الريف

سبحان القادر القاهر القوي العزيز الكبير المتكبر

----------

شذى الزهراء (07-28-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..ل..م  أ..خ.. ع..ى  أ..ل ا..ق..و.. ا..س..و..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
اللهم أدخل على أهل القبور السرور*

----------

زهرة الريف (07-28-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ب...ح...د ...ل....ص....َف... ص...ى ...ل..هُ ...لَ...هِ ...آ...ه ...س...ش...ع ...د...ك*

----------


## زهرة الريف

بأحمد المصطَفى صلى اللهُ علَيهِ وآله نستشفع لديك*  صح شذى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
بأحمد / الحرف الآول خطأ
نستشفع/ الحرف الآول خطأ
*

----------


## زهرة الريف

بمحمد المصطَفى صلى اللهُ علَيهِ وآله استشفع لديك

----------

شذى الزهراء (07-29-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آنتظر جمله زهورة*

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا ..ل..م  ب..ح..  خ..س.. أ..ل  ال..ب.. أ..ف.. ب..م ح.. ال..ب.. ال..ص..ف.. وال..ر..ض.. وف..ط.. وا..ن..ه..ا ال..ج..ا

----------


## زهرة الريف

لي خ..س.. أ..ل  ال..ب.. أ..ف.. ب..م ح.. ال..ب.. ال..ص..ف.. وال..ر..ض.. وف..ط.. وا..ن..ه..ا ال..ج..ا *اسفه شذى خربط شوي هذي الصح .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
لي خمسة أهل العبا أطفي بهم حر الوبا المصطفى والمرتضى وفاطمة وابناهما النجبا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يَ... ا...نَ ا...ا...ج.... ا...ز...ه...ة

----------


## زهرة الريف

يَا ابــــنَ الانــــــجم الزهــــــــرة

----------


## زهرة الريف

ي.. ا..ه.. م.. ت..س.. ب.. و..ل..ه.. ا..م..ض..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يا الهي من توســـــــل بك والطهر المفضــل

----------

زهرة الريف (07-30-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*إ...هِ... قَ...ر...ِ ا...ا...س... عَ...  بُ...و... ثَ...آ...كَ*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*إلهِي قصرت الانسن عَن بُلوغ ثَنآئكَ*

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..ل..م  غ..ر س..ء ح..ل..ا ب..س.. ح..ل..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
اللهم غير سوء حالنا بحسن حالك


كلمة (الآلسن خية وليس الانسن*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
بِ...ْمِ ا...لّ...ِ كَ...مَ...ِ ا...مُ...تَ...مِ...نَ وَ...ق...ل...ا...مُ...ح...ز...نَ*

----------


## زهرة الريف

* 
بِسْمِ اللّهِ كَلمَة المُعتَصمِينَ وَمقالةالمُتحرزينَ 
*

----------

شذى الزهراء (07-31-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

إ..ل..ي ا..ح..  ع..د.. ا..ذ..ي.. ذ.. ا..س..ن ا..ك..ي.. وا..ع..ل ا..ق..ي..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
إلهِي ارْحَمْ عَبْدَكَ الذَّلِيلَ، ذَا اللِّسانِ الْكَلِيلِ والعمل القليل
*

----------

زهرة الريف (07-31-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ا...ل...م ...ه...ه ...ل...ن... ب...ل...م... وا...ا...ا... ,*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*
اللهم اهله علينا بالأمن والإيمان*

----------

شذى الزهراء (07-31-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

ي.. أ..م.. ا..س..م..ي.. ,ي.. أ..ص.. ا..ن..ظ..ي.. , ي.. أ..ر.. ا..ح..س..ي..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يا أسمع السامعين يا أبصر الناظرين يا أسرع الحاسبين*

----------

زهرة الريف (07-31-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بِ... أَ...ت...ي... ي... ذ... ا...عَ...وِ وَا...ر...و...ن ...نْ ...ل...لْ... و...ل...دْ...ا...*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*بِك أَستجير يا ذا العَفوِ وَالرضوان منْ الظلْم والعدْوان*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-01-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..ل..م  ر.. ا..ن..ر ا..ع..ي..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
اللهم رب النور العظيم*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-01-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ا..ل...م ...ج...ل ...ي...م... ف...ه ...ي...م ..ل...ا...م....ن،*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اللهم اجعل صيامي فيه صيام الصائمين، 

"كل عام ونتم بخير ومبارك عليكم الشهر "*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-01-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..ص..م  ج..ة م.. ا..ن..ر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
الصوم جنة من النار


وكل عام وأنتي بخير
ومتبآركة بالششهر*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-02-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ص...و...تُ... ع....ى ...سُ...ل... أ...د... وَ...ل...مُ... د...ئ...ا ...رم...اً*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*صلواتُك على رسُولك أبدا وَسلامُا دائما سرمداً
                      صح ولا خطا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
اجآبه صحيحة زهوور

يلا جملتكِ غنآتي
*

----------


## زهرة الريف

ل..ص..ئ.. ف..ح...ا...  ف..ح.. ع..د إ..ط..ر.. و..ر..ة ع...د ل..ا.. ر..ه .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*للصائم فرحتان فرحة عند فطره وفرحة عند لقاء ربه*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-03-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ك..ب ...ل...ك... ا...ص...ا... ك...ا ...ت... ع...ى ا...ذ...ن ...ن ...ب...ك...م*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-03-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..ل..م  إ... ن..ك.. إ..ي.. ف..د ن..ي..ا ص..و..ت.. ع..ي.. وآ..ه وغ..ب.. و..ي..ا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم انا نشكو إليك فقد نبينا. صلواتك عليه وآله وغيبة ولينا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اَ...ل..م ...ر...ن... ف..ه ا..ى ...ر..ا...كَ*

----------


## حنين الايام

يسلمووووو

----------


## زهرة الريف

*
اَللهم قربني فيه إلى مرضاتكَ*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-04-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..ل..م ا..ف  ك.. م...ي... ب..ق م...م.. وآ..ه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم اشفِ كل مريض بحق محمد وآله*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-04-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ا..ل..م ..ن.. اَ..ا..كَ  م.. ...شِ..تِ.. ..ا...ض..ه.. وَ..ل ...ش..ت.. م..ض..ةٌ*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اللهم إني اَسالكَ  من مشِيئتِك بأمضاها وَكل مشيئتك ماضيةٌ*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-04-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..ل..م ا..ف.. ل..ي..ا وم..ت..ا وش..ه..ن.. وغ..ئ..ن.. ذ..ر..ا وأ..ث..ن..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
اللهم اغفر لحينا وميتنا وشاهدنا وغائبنا ذكرنا وأنثانا*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-05-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أ..ت ..ل..د..و ..ل..ه..ا.. و..ن.. ا..م..ز.. ف.. ا..م..م..ت*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*
أنت المدعو للمهمات وانت المفزع في الملمات

*

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..ح..د ا..ل.. ا..ذ.. ي..م.. ال..ائ..ف..ن وي..ج.. ال..ا..ح..ن وي..ف.. ال..س..ض..ف..ي..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
اللي عرفته ( الحمدلله الذي ..

زهره ماعليش آمر زيدي لي حرف مفهيه لاني تعبآنه هالآيام شوي (صاير لي حادث*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

ا..ح..د ا..ل.. ا..ذ.. ي..م.. ال..ائ..ف..ن وي..ج.. ال..ا..ح..ن وي..ف.. ال..س..ض..ف..ي..الحمد لله الذي يأمن الخائفين وينجي الصالحين و(؟)المستضعفينفي كلمة ماعرفتها زهوره اسمحي لي ..شذاووي سلامات ماتشوفي شر أجر وعافية ..

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-06-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
الحمدلله الذي يؤمن الخائفين وينجي الصالحين ويرفع المستضعفين

من كتبته نسسومه عرفت كلمة (يرفع 

الله يسلمش نسوومه .. ربي يعافيش غناتي*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-07-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ا..ع..ن.. ف..هِ ..ن ..و..ي..ئ... ا..م..ر..ي..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*
اجعلنا فيهِ من اوليائك المقربين 
حمدالله على السلامه شذى ماتشوفي شر. الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية بحق محمد وآله .*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-07-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..ح..د ا..ل..ه ع..ى س..ا..ت..م  :rose:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
الحمد الله على سلامتكم 

الله يسسلمك غنآتي ..الشرمايجيش..يارب يسسمع منك زهورة*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-07-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ا..ل..م ..ن.. ا..س..ي.. ا..ع..ي..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اللهم انت السميع العليم 
صح شذى 

*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-07-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يلآ زهرة صح شطوووره
آنتظر جملتش ..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

أ..ن ي..ي.. ال..ض..ر إ..ا د..ا.. وي..ش.. ا..س..ء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*إمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-08-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ت..ب.. ص..ا..ي و...و..ي و..س..ي*

----------


## زهرة الريف

" تقبل صلاتي وصومي ونسكي "

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-08-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..ل..م أ..ي أ..أ..ك ص..ر.. ج..ي..ا وف..ج.. ق..ي..ا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
اللهم اني أسالك صبراً جميلاً وفرجاً قريباً*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-08-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ا..ل..م أ..ت ..ق..ي ..ي.. ي..و.. ظ..ي ..أ..م..ل..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اللهم أنت ثقتي فيك ي..و.. ظني ..أ..م..ل..
صح ولا خطاء الباقي ما عرفته ضيفي كم حرف*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *اللهم أنت ثقتي* *فيك** ي..و.. ظني ..أ..م..ل..
> صح ولا خطاء الباقي ما عرفته ضيفي كم حرف*




*فيك خطأ ..
*
*اللهم أنت ثقتي حي..** ي..وء ظني بأ..م..ل..
زدت لك 3أحرف ان شآء الله تكون أسهل 
*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اللهم أنت ثقتي حين يسوء ظني بأعمالي*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-09-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ممتازه زهوور ..
صح غنااتي*

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..ل..م  إ..ي أ..ت..ح ا..ث..ا..  ب..م..ك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
اللهم إني أفتتح الثناء بحمدك*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-10-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أ..ع..ك ...ا ..ج..ب ...ع..ة ا...م...ط...*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*أدعوك يا مجيب دعوة المضطر
صح شذى*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-09-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صح ياعيوون شذى*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ا..ح..د ا..ل.. ا..ذ.. أ..ر..ن.. ب.. أ..ه.. ا..ش..ر ال..ب..ر..

تسلم عيونك غناتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
الحمد لله الذي أكرمنا بك أيها الشهر المبارك*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-10-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
أ..د..ت ..ك.. ه..ل ل.. إ..ه ا..ا ..ل..ه*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*أ..د..ت لكم ه..ل لا إله الا الله
 
شذى عطيني كم حرف زياده*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *أعد..ت* *لكل** ه..ل لا إله الا الله
> 
> شذى عطيني كم حرف زياده*



*زدت لك حرف وعدلت حرف ثآني*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-10-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*أعددت لكل هول لا إله الا الله*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-10-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..ل..م  ب..م.. ا..إ..ل..م أ..و..ل إ..ي.. وب..ر..ة ال..ر..ن أ..ت..د ع..ل..ي..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
اللهم بذمة الإسلام أتوسل إليك وبحرمة القران أعتمد عليك*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-10-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ا..ل...م ..ن.. ت..ف...ت ...ر...ق.. و...ز... ك... د...ب..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*
اللهم إنك تكفلت برزقي ورزق كل دابه

*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-11-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

ي.. إ..ل..ي ي.. ك..ي.. أ..ا..ك  ب..ج..ك ال..ر..م أ.. ت..ر.. ه..ي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
يا إلهي ياكريم أسالك بوجهك الكريم أن تفرج همي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ا..ل..م ..ن.. ا..ا..ك ب..س..ك ..ل..ي ..ا.. ل.. ك.. ش..ء  *

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اللهم إني أسألك بأسمك الذي دان له كل شيء*

----------


## زهرة الريف

إ..ل..ي  ق..ع.. ب..ب ر..م..ك ب..ي.. ر..ا..ي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
إلهي قرعت باب رحمتك بيد رجائي*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-12-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*..ب..د.. ا...ت..ق ..ه.. ج..ي.. م..و..ت..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*عبادة أستحق بها جزيل مثوبتك*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-12-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ا..ل..م  ز..ن.. ف..ه ب..ل..ت.. وال..ف..ف*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

   اللهم زيني فيه بالتقوى والعفاف*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-12-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ا..ف.. ل.. ي.. ر.. ظ..م.. و..ر..ي*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اغفر لي يا رب ظلمي وجرمي*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*إ.ل..ي ك..ف ت..ر.. م..ك..ن.. ا..ت..أ إ..ي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
إلهي كيف تطرد مسكيناً ألتجا إليك*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-12-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
..م ..ل.. ر..ن.. ف.. ا..س..ا..ا.. ا..ع..ى*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*..م ..ل.. ر..ن.. في السماوات العلى 
صح شذى الباقي ماعرفته*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*..م ..لا ر..نا في السماوات العلى 
زدت لش حرفين زهرة .. والكلام البآقي صح*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ثم علا ربنا في السماوات العلى 

*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-14-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
صح يا زهرة*

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..ل..م ر.. ا..ف..ر ول..ا.. ع..ر وا..ش..ع وا..و..ر و..ب ش..ر ر..ض..ن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم رب الفجر وليال عشر والشفع والوتر ورب شهر رمضان*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-15-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
و..ق..ي ..ي..ل..ت..ى و ..ح..ة ..ل..ب..ا..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*وفقني فيه للتقى و صحبة الأبرار*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-15-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ا..ح..ن ا..ز..ي ا..م..ت..ى أ..ن ع..ي و ف..ط..ة 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
الحسن الزكي المجتبى أبن علي وفاطمة


متبآركين بمولد الامام الحسن عليه السلام
لاتنسونا من دعائكم زهورة*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-17-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*..ا ..م..م.. ي.. ح..ن ..ن ..ل.. أ..ط..ن.. مُ..آ..ن..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*يا ..م..م.. يا حسن بن علي أ..ط..ن.. مُ..آ..ن.. 
**    "شذى عطيني كم حرف "
*متباركه بالمولد الامام الحسن "ع" ويقضي حوائجكم بحق كريم اهل البيت ويعطيك الصحة والعافية**

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *يا أم..م.. يا حسن بن علي أعط..ن.. مُ..آ..نا 
> **"شذى عطيني كم حرف "
> *متباركه بالمولد الامام الحسن "ع" ويقضي حوائجكم بحق كريم اهل البيت ويعطيك الصحة والعافية**



*زهور عطيتش 3آحرف ان شآء الله الحيين آسسهل*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*يا أمامي يا حسن بن علي أعطيني مُرآدنا 
"ياالله"
*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-18-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ت..د..ت و ا..ل.. ا..ك..ن  ا..ه..ى*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
تهدمت والله أركان الهدى*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-18-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ق..ل ..ل.. ا..م..ت..ى*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*قتل علي المرتضى*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-20-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*أ.. ا..ذ.. س..ت..ي أ..ي  ح..د..ة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أن الذي س..ت..ي أني ح..د..ة*
*
بس هالكلمتين اللي عرفتهم ويمكن مو صح ..
زهور زيدي لي آحرف ..
مشكوره :)*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*أن الذي س..تني أمي ح..درة
صح شذى مو خطا وزدلش كم حرف
"ومأجورين ومثابين بمصاب أمير المؤمنين "*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أنا الذي سمتني أمي حيدرة*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-20-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ي..ا..ى ..ن ..ع.. ح..د..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

_يتامى من بعد حيدر_

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-20-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ف..ت  و..ب ا..ك..ب..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فزت ورب الكعبة*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-22-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ش...ي... ا..م...ر..ب*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*شـــــــــهيد المــــــــــحراب*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-22-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ع..ي أ..ج.. ا..ن..س ق..ب..
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
علي أشجع الناس قلباً*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-22-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ل..ن ..ل..ه ..ت..ة أ..ي.. ا..م..م..ي..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*لعن الله قتلة أمير المؤمنين*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-22-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ك..م.. ق..ب..ي ا..ه.. س..ش..و ي.. ع..ي
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
كلما قلبني الهم سأشكو يا علي*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-24-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ع..ي ..ا..ب ..ا..ة ا..ن..ي*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*علي صاحب راية النبي*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-24-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*س..ا.. ه.. ح..ى  م..ل..ا..ف..ر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
سلآم هي حتى مطلع الفجر*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-25-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
..ق..ل ..ل..ه ..ع..ا..ك..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*تقبل الله اعمالــــــــــكم*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-25-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*آ..ن.. ف.. ا..د..ي.. ح..ن.. وف.. ا..ا..ر.. ح..ن..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي الاخرة حسنه*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-28-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* ي.. ..و..د ..ل..ا..ل..ن*

----------


## زهرة الريف

_يا جــــــــــــواد السائلين_

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-28-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

ي.. ق..و.. ي.. س..ا..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ياقدوس ياسلام*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-28-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* ي.. ر..ف.. ب..ب..د.. ا..ص..ل..ي..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*يا رؤوفاً بعباده الصالحين*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-28-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ي.. ق..ض.. ح..ا..ج  ا..ط..ل..ي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يا قاضي حوائج الطالبين*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-30-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ا..ل..م ..ا ..ن د..ع ..س..ن ..ل..ب..ح ب..د..ت..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اللهم يا من دلع لسان الصباح ب..د..ت.. "بنطق تبلجة" 
شذى الكلمه الاخيرة خطا 
*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-29-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صح هي بنطق تبلجه
اني كآتبة (بقدرته ..
آعتبرها صح زهرة 
وانتظر جملتش ..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*و..ع..ا ي.. ك..ا.. ش..ر ا..ص..ا... 

**تسلمي شذى*  :witless:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ودعوا يا كرام شهر الصيام*

----------

زهرة الريف (08-30-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ا..ع..د ..ر..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*الــــــــــعيد فـــــــــــــرح*

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-31-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ع..د..م  م..ا..ك*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
هي الجملة العيد قرب بس آحسسب جملتش صح زهوورة ..



* عيدكم مبآرك*

----------

زهرة الريف (09-01-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*..ي.. س..ي..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*عيـــــــــد سعيد*

----------

شذى الزهراء (09-01-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ا..ح..د ا..ل..ه ر.. ا..ع..ل..ي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله رب العالمين*

----------

زهرة الريف (09-02-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ا..ش..ر ..ل..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*الشكـــــــــــــر لله
"صح شذى "*

----------

شذى الزهراء (09-03-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صح زهرة ..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ص.. ي.. ر.. ع..ى أ..م..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
صلِ يارب على أحمد*

----------

زهرة الريف (09-03-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*..ا ..ل..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*يـــــا علـــــــــي*

----------

شذى الزهراء (09-03-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ي.. م..هـ.. ك.. ع..ي.. ي.. ر..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يا مسهل كل عسير يا رب*

----------

زهرة الريف (09-04-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ي.. ر..و.. ا..ل..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*يــــــــا رسول الله*

----------

شذى الزهراء (09-04-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ت..ك..ت ع..ى ا..ل..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*توكلت على الله*

----------

زهرة الريف (09-04-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ا..س..ا.. ع..ى ..ل..ه..ا..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*السلام علـــــــى الـزهــراء*

----------

شذى الزهراء (09-05-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*إ..دِ..ا ا..صِّ..ا.. ا..م..ت..ي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يمكن بس الكلمة الثآنيه الصلاة إذا صح بعد

زهوور ماعرفتها ..يآريت تزيدي لي آحرف 

مششكورة غنآتي*

----------


## زهرة الريف

إهدِ..ا ا..صِّ..اط الم..ت..يم
لا مو الصلاة شوفي اطفتلش كم حرف ..
العفو غناتي  :peach:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

إهدنا الصراط المستقيم 

مشكوورة غنآتي الحين وضحت وفهمت لها ..*

----------

زهرة الريف (09-06-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ج..د ..ل..ه ..م ا..غ..ل..و..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*جند الله هـــــــم الغالبون*

----------

شذى الزهراء (09-06-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ص..ا..  ا..خ..ر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صباح الخير*

----------

زهرة الريف (09-06-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ا..س..ا.. ع..ى س..د ..ل..ا..د..ن*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*السلام علـــــى سيد العابدين*

----------

شذى الزهراء (09-07-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

س..ح..ن ر..ي ا..ع..ي.. و..ح..د..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
سبحان ربي العلي وبحمده*

----------

زهرة الريف (09-07-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ر..ب..ي ..ي ..و..ب..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*رغبتي فــــــي ثوابك*

----------

شذى الزهراء (09-09-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ع..ن.. ي.. ر..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
عوني يارب 

صح زهوور؟*

----------

زهرة الريف (09-09-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*"هي عونك يارب" .. قربتي واجد 

 نعتبرها صح  حتى ماتزعل عروستنا 
  "شذى "
*

----------

شذى الزهراء (09-09-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أ..ت ..ج..ئ.. ي.. إ..ه..
*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*أنت رجائــــــــي يا إلهي*

----------

شذى الزهراء (09-09-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

ي.. ..ن..ن ي.. ح..ا..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
يا منان يا حنان*

----------

زهرة الريف (09-09-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أ..ت..ف.. ا..ل..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*أستـــــغفر الله*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ب..م ا..ل.. ا..ر..م.. ا..ر..ي..*

----------


## hassan1411

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------

زهرة الريف (09-10-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ع..و.. ي.. م..ل..ي
*

----------


## زهرة الريف

:grumpy:  :sorrow:  :sorrow:  :sad2:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هلا زهور 
ماعرفت الكلمة الاولى 
ويمكن الثآنية يا مولاي
*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*عفو.. يامولاي

هلا بالعروس منوره شذى


الكلمه الثانيه صح 
وعطيتش حرف زيادة
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ياهلا وغلا زهور 
منوور بوجودكِ غنااتي 

[عفوك يامولاي*

----------

زهرة الريف (10-06-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ا..س..ا.. ع..ى ..ل..س.. ا..ع..ك..ي*

----------


## زهرة الريف

السلام على الحسن العسكري

----------

شذى الزهراء (10-07-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

_ي..  ف..ر.. ا..ل..ج..ز ا..ر..ن.._

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
مافهمتها عدل بس يمكن /
يافارج الله ج...ز اسرانا 
ويمكن تصير 
يا فارج الله سجن اسرانا 

مدري *ـ^*

----------


## زهرة الريف

يا ف..رس ال..جاز ادر..ن..

*لالا خطا شذى .. شوفي باحظ كمن حرف ازيادة ... كذا وضحت شوي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يافارس الحجاز أدركنا*

----------

زهرة الريف (10-08-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
س..ا.. ق..ل.. م.. ر.. ر..ي..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*سـلام قـولا مـن رب رحــــــيم*

----------

شذى الزهراء (10-09-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ا..س..ا.. ع..ى ش..س ال..م..س  وا..ي.. ال..ف..س*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
السلام على شمس الشموس وأنيس النفوس*

----------

زهرة الريف (10-09-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*..ا..ن  ا..ج..ا..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ضامــــــــن  الجنـــــان*

----------


## زهرة الريف

ا..س..ط..ن أ..و ا..ح..ن ع..ي ب.. م..س.. ال..ض..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
السلطان أبو الحسن علي بن موسى الرضا (عليه السلام)

متبآركة بالمولد زهورة*

----------

زهرة الريف (10-11-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ب..ي.. ا..م..ى ..ل.. ب.. م..س.. ا..ر..ا*

----------


## زهرة الريف

* بعيد المدى علـــــــــي بن موسى الرضا "ع"
"الله يبارك فيج غناتي "*

----------

شذى الزهراء (10-11-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ث..م.. ا..أ..م.. وض..م.. ا..ج..ه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ثامن الائمه وضامن الجنة*

----------

زهرة الريف (10-11-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ت..س..تُ  ب..ح..د  ..  آ..ه*

----------


## التوبي

*أسترحت  ما وضعوا لي سؤال  

شكراً   شدى

نسيت وراحت تطبخ الغذا

تحياتي*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*تمسكتُ  بمحمد و آلـــــــــه*

----------

شذى الزهراء (10-14-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ا..ل..م  أ..ف.. ع..ا ك.. ش.. و ب..ا..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زهورة اعتبر آجابتش صحيحة هي توسلتُ .. بس مافي فرق تمسكنا بمحمد وآله ...

اجابتي ع سؤالش / اللهم اغفر .... كل شيء ... والباقي ماعرفته*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اللهم  أدفع ع..ا كل ش.. و ب..اء
**هلا شذى تسلمي غناتي ... اللهم ادفع .. زدلش كمن حرف*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
اللهم أدفع عنا كل شر وبلاء*

----------

زهرة الريف (10-15-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ي.. م..ر.. ا..ه..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*يــــا مفــــــــــــرج الــــــــــهم*

----------

شذى الزهراء (10-15-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ي.. ك..ي.. ي.. ر..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يا كريم يا رب*

----------

زهرة الريف (10-15-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
س..ح..ن.. ر..ي*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*سبحانــــــــه ربـــــــــــــي*

----------

شذى الزهراء (10-15-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ا..ر..م.. ا..ر..ي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زهورة هي سبحآنك ربي .. بس آحسبها لك صح ...

الرحمن الرحيم ..*

----------

زهرة الريف (10-15-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ر..ي.. غ..و..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*رحيــــــم غفـــور
*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*م..م.. ا..م..ط..ى*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*محمد المصطفى  ((صل الله عليه وآله وسلم ..*

----------

زهرة الريف (10-17-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*و..ي ..ل..ه
*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ولـــــــــــي الله*

----------

شذى الزهراء (10-17-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ق.. ه.. ا..ل.. ا..د*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
قل هو الله أحد*

----------

زهرة الريف (10-18-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ا..ح..ن و ..ل..س..ن*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*الحسن و الحسين "سلام الله عليهم "*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ف..ط..ة أ.. أ..ي..ا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
فاطمة أم أبيها*

----------

زهرة الريف (10-18-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ز..ن.. ا..ح..ر..ء*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*زينب الحــــــــوراء"عليه السلام"*

----------

شذى الزهراء (10-19-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ع.. ا..ل.. ي..و..ل  ا..م..م..ي..
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زهور ماعرفت ..
الكلمة الثانية الله ويمكن آخر كلمة المحمدية*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*على الله ي..وكل  ا..مؤم..ين
** الثانية صح الله .المحمدية خطا بحطلش كم حرف**.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
على الله يتوكل المؤمنين 

مشكورة زهور *ـ^
*

----------

زهرة الريف (10-22-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*إ..ا..ي  ا..ج..ا..
*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*إمــــــــــامــــــي  الــــــــجواد*

----------

شذى الزهراء (10-22-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ا..ب..ع.. م..ص..م*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زهور الكلمة الاولى مافهمتها* 
*والثانية يمكن معصوم 
اني هالايام مفهيه ومافي تركيز *ـ**

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ارب..ع.. معصوم 
"هلا شذى معصوم صح والكلمه الاوله سهله زتلش حرف "*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أربعتش معصوم*

----------

زهرة الريف (10-23-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*د..و ا..ا..ض*

----------


## زهرة الريف

دحـــــــو الأرض

----------

شذى الزهراء (10-23-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ق.. ا..و.. ب..ب ا..ن..س*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قل أعوذ برب الناس*

----------

زهرة الريف (10-23-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ر..م.. ا..ل..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*رحمة الله
صح شذى هذا الي طلع عندي رحمة او رحمك *

----------

شذى الزهراء (10-24-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صح زهور ..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*م.. ش..ء ا..ل..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ما شاء الله*

----------

زهرة الريف (10-26-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ح.. ب..ت  ا..ل..ه  ا..ع ..ي..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*حج بيت  الله العتيق

صح شذى*

----------

شذى الزهراء (10-26-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
صح زهورة ..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*م..م.. ا..ج..ا..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
محمد الجواد  عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*..ك..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

_مـــــكه_

----------

شذى الزهراء (10-31-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ذ.. ا..ح..ة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ذو الحجة

----------

زهرة الريف (10-31-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ح..ا.. ب..ت ..ل..ه

----------


## زهرة الريف

*حجاج بيت الله *

----------

شذى الزهراء (10-31-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ل..ي.. ا..ل..م  ل..ي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لبيك اللهم لبيك*

----------

زهرة الريف (10-31-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ر..ي  أ..ت..ب  ..ع..ئ..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ربي  أستجب دعائي*

----------

شذى الزهراء (11-01-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*أ.. ا..ط..ن..ك ا..ك..ث..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماعرفت زهور مساعدة لو بحرف ..*
*مشكوره *ـ**

----------


## زهرة الريف

*أنا أ عط..ن..ك ا..كوث..* 
هلا شذى  .. حطيت لش كم حرف مساعده" كم شذى عندنا " :tears:

----------


## دانة سعود

*أنا أ عط..ن..ك ا..كوث..* 
*إنا أعطيناك الكوثر**داني..
*

----------

زهرة الريف (11-02-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اختي دانه ياريت لو توضحي كلمتش اكثر ..*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

*يمكن : دانيال*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*...و.. ع..ف..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*يــــــوم عـــــرفه*

----------

شذى الزهراء (11-05-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*د..ا.. ا..ح..ي.. "ع"*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
دعاء الحسين عليه السلام*

----------

زهرة الريف (11-05-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
د..ا.. م..ت..ا..


لآتنسونا من دعائكم في هذا اليوم*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*دعــــــــــــاء مستجاب*

----------

شذى الزهراء (11-07-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*أ..ا..ك.. س..ي..ة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الكلمة الثانية سكينة   
الاولى ماعرفتها

----------


## زهرة الريف

ايا..كم سعي..ة 
خطا حطيت كم حرف زياده 
"شذى كل عام وانتي بخير "عيد مبارك"

----------

شذى الزهراء (11-08-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكورة غناتي زهوور

ايامكم سعيدة

كل عام وانتي بالف خير زهوور

----------

زهرة الريف (11-08-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ح.. م..ر..ر*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*حـــــــــــج مبرور*

----------

شذى الزهراء (11-08-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ع..ا..م  م.. ع..ا..ه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
عساكم من عواده*

----------

زهرة الريف (11-09-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*س..ا..ه*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*سلامــــــه
صح شذى*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
لا زهرة غلط ..
اوضح لش سعا..ة بقى حرف بس ..
*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*سعــــــــادة
 شكرا شذى*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*م..ل..ي  ع..ي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مولاي علي*

----------

زهرة الريف (11-13-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ع..د ..ل..د..ر*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*عيد الغديــــــــر*

----------

شذى الزهراء (11-13-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*و..ي ك.. م..م.. و م..م..ه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
ولي كل مؤمن ومؤمنه*

----------

زهرة الريف (11-14-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
و..ا..ت.. ل..م..ر ..ل..ح..ل ..ك..ي..ي*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني*

----------

شذى الزهراء (11-14-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ا..ي..م ا..م..ت ل..م د..ن..م*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
زهور بس وضحي لي من الكلمة الاولى ..
ماابغى الا حرفين بس ..
مشكورة *ـ^*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اليوم اكم..ت ل..م د..ن..م

الحين صارت سهله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اليوم اكملت لكم دينكم*

----------

زهرة الريف (11-15-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*..ل.. س..ق.. ا..ك..ث..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*علــــي ساقــــــي الكوثــــــــر*

----------

شذى الزهراء (11-16-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ا..ن..أ ا..ع..ي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

زهور غناتي 
الظاهر أني خايبه هالايام
عطيني بس حرف ع الاقل 
يعطيش العافيه خيوة

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ا..نبأ ا..ع..يم
ههههه عادي غناتي حطيت لش كم حرف زياده.*

----------

شذى الزهراء (11-18-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*النبأ العظيم

تسلمين غناتي ..
كل الشكر لش..

*

----------

زهرة الريف (11-18-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ص..ق ب..ل..ا..م

----------


## زهرة الريف

*صـــــــــدق بالخاتــــم*

----------

شذى الزهراء (11-19-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ا..م..ا..ل..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*المباهلة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*..ل.. ن..ر*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*علي نصر
صح شذى*

----------

شذى الزهراء (11-20-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*علي نور ..
آعتبرها صح لش زهورة ...
*

----------

زهرة الريف (11-20-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*{ويطعمون الطعام على ح..ه م..ك..ن.. وي..ت..م.. و أ..ي..اً}

تسلمي شذى مشكوره 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*(ويطعمون الطعام على حبه مسكيناً ويتيماً وأسيراً)*

----------

زهرة الريف (11-22-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*..ه.. ا..ب..ت *

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اهــــــــل البيت *

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ي.. غ..ا.. ا..ذ..و..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

​يا غفار الذنوب

----------

زهرة الريف (11-22-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ي.. غ..ا.. ا..م..ت..ي..ي..

----------


## زهرة الريف

يـاغياث الــمستغيثين

----------

شذى الزهراء (11-23-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ي.. م..ل..ت.. ي.. ز..ر..ء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يا مولاتي يا زهراء*

----------

زهرة الريف (11-24-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ي.. ج..ا.. ي.. ق..ا..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*يــا جبار يـــا قـهار*

----------

شذى الزهراء (11-24-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*و ك..ى  ب..ل..ه ح..ي..ا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وكفى بالله حسيباً*

----------

زهرة الريف (11-26-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*..ا.. ع..ي.. م..ه..ر ..ل..ج..ئ...*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ناد عليا مظهر العجائب*

----------

شذى الزهراء (11-26-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*م..ر.. ا..ح..ا.. 

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
محرم الحرام*

----------

زهرة الريف (11-26-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ك..ب..ا.. ا..ح..ي...ن*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*كربـــــــــلاء الحسين*

----------

شذى الزهراء (11-27-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ت..ك..ك  ع..ن.. ي..  ح..ي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تبكيك عيني يا حسين*

----------

زهرة الريف (11-28-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ع..ي..ة ا..ح..ي..*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*عليلة الحسين*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*ض..ن.. ع..د.. يا ج..ا.. في هـ..ا ال..ر..ح*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ضمني عندك ياجداه في هذا الضريح

----------


## شذى الزهراء

س..ي.. ا..ح..ي..

----------


## لمعة

سرير الحديد !!

ههههههههههه

----------

